# The 6th Space marine primarch Dundundunnnnnnnn



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Well here he is i was bored one day so I decided to make rules for him (for those of you who dont know the 6th primarch was one of the two primarches whose recordes were mysteriously deleated). iv'e probably forgotten something but anyway here its (I know you cant have whole stat lines but thins is a made up unit so I assume its okay otherwise I would apreciate it if someone told me)

Diabolus (devil) Liber (child)

Pts Undicided WS 5 BS 5 S 5 T 6 W 4 A 3 I 5 LD 10 SV 2+/4+ 


Special rules'n'gear- Fearless, Now you see my now you dont, Letum maero 

Now you see my now you dont - Diabolus has the ability to render himself invisible temporarily (no its true one of the forgotern primarches could turn invisible!) at the start of both yours and you opponents turn roll a D6 on the roll of a 6 Diabolus turns invisible and is hit in melee and ranged on a 6.

Weapons
Scythe - Letum (death, ruin, annihilation) maero (sorrow, to greive)
Effect - when used roll a D6 the Letum maero may be used in the shooting OR the assualt phase not both decide which it will be at the start of every turn the D6 is rolled before you choose your target.
Assult
1- Rage of the C'tan - RNG place the large blast over Diabolus S6 AP4 ordance/lrg blast
2- Enigmatic servents of the C'tan - take a psychcic test and if passed the C'tan grant you super human powers and for the rest of the assult phase you have the feel no pain and monsterous creature special rules.
3- Swipe of torment - The Letum maero strikes the foe with blinding pain rendering the victim in and out of consciousness therefore D6 models in assult with Dibolus hit on a 6 regardless of WS.
4- Necrodermis - Sometimes Diabolus can swing the letum maero at an opponent only to have it change into a different shape or form catching the opponent by surprise as the chances of this happening are random nothing can be done to stop it therefore for the rest of the assult phase Diabolus always hits.
5- Enraged fury - the C'tan possess the Letum maero and cause it to go into rage all models (even your own) within 3" are hit with a hit with all the modifiers of a power weapon.
6- souls, souls!, SOULS!! - the C'tan take over Diabolus's body and inflict on himself and all evnemy models in assult with him a WS6 S10 AP1 I6 hit that knocks all enemys hit backwards 2D6" (maximum of 10").
Shooting 
1- Being crazy and possesed isn't always a good thing - Diabolus takes a single S10 AP1 hit.
2- Overdrive - Diabolus overdrives the engine of a model with an armour value causing the motor to explode out of strain rendering the veichle immobilised and crew stunned on a 4+.
3- Gauss fissure - Gauss energies break open the surface of the earth RNG 36" S7 AP3 use the template to show the area of affect of the fissure however the template doesn't have to be touching the model and only has to have some part of the marker within 36" (so the majority can be outside the 36" range as long as the tip is within 36".
4- GGGHHAHAHHHAHGGGHHAAAGHH!!!!!!! - Diabolus yells a terrifying Growl shaking even the bravest souls all enemys within 24" must take a leadership test and if they fail it they must retreat even if in close combat.
5- Gauss storm - A terrifying amount of Gauss is released from Dibolus's Scythe RNG 24" S5 AP3 Assult 5.
6- Apocalypse - Storms of Gauss, Lightning and all of the other killy things fly in all directions place the large blast marker over Diabolus now roll a D6 and then roll the number of D6 that results (if the first die rolls a 4 then you roll 4 dice) now roll the scatter dice the blast maker scatters that many inches but stop at the edge of the board and 'hits' have to be rerolled everything under the marker is hit with a S9 AP2 hit INCLUDING your own units now if you thought that was enough repeat that 5 times! 

Story - 
Part I
Diabolus is the forgotten sixth Space marine Primarch (Shock! Horror!). Pre-Horus heresy the god-emporer of man sent him to the distant planet Certus Letum (Latin for certain death!) to investigate a possible
Chaos uprising when he arived he found something rather shocking 'As me and my men walked the sound of burnt corpses of what apears to be humans broke under our feet I have never seen such a thing less than a 
day ago I watched videos of a busteling town full of peaple today those buildings are nowhere to be seen and the people and closer to the ground than yesterday'. Diabolus and his men returned the next day but something
was wrong 'are you sure where on the same planet or even starsystem as yesterday?' 'Yes sir the ship hasn't moved even an inch from its position' what was yesterday scary enough on its own was even worse now. The corpses 
were gone and replacing them was a great stone pillar 'what is it?' 'well sir it apears to be of necron arcitecture' 'WHAT?!?' suddenly Diabolus realised those things the people had been carying in the video wernt toys or weapons 
they were a type of mind control device that used the people to do work al the while killing them slowly...painfully...Diabolus fell to his knees a whole planet had been extinguished of its life in a single day and he had been whatching 
videos of it 'how could I not have notices...why' without warning the ground burst out from in front of Diabolus there hovered a ghostly figure carrying a scythe. His marines started firing but their bullets just went straight
throught the beats and slowly each marine was killed one by one until Diabolus was left the ghostly figure turned to face him within a second the figures scythe glowed red and then blackness started creaping into his eyes.
When Diabolus awoke he wished he hadn't straped to his arm was one of those machines what had killed the whole planet and as his flesh was slowly disolved of of him layer by layer he started to see beneth his flesh 
not bone not blood but metal. He was one of them.

Part II
Once all his flesh had disolved he felt the urge to destroy the nearby warrior but he couldn't a strange sense of happieness filled him he acctualy liked being a necron but then it hit him necrons dont have fealings
so how could he be happy? As a lord entered the chamber a sort of screachy sound entered his ears but slowly as he ajusted to it he began to understand it he was being used as an experiment after the C'tan discovered that although 
difficult to produce a metal/flesh combination like the Pharis was acctualy more effective he was unable to explain his emotions but said that when the Necrotyr first became the Necrons a few of them could still access things
like memories and his condition was obviously a more serious case of this. The lord exited the room before Diabolus could ask anymore questions but somehow he knew what to do the plan of this tomb world was to destroy the
Crimson fists (Hope your reading this Crimson_fist_7!) because they were closest and it was generaly agread among the Necrons that Red and Blue just wasn't a good mix of colours (see the Necrons think so to!) therfore they must 
be destroyed (I hope that didnt sound racist) and on a side note Necrons just generaly hate everything so to The nearby planet Steve R-Y (yep thats right the planets called steve) it was. Getting used to his new body
was hard it was much stiffer and errr...welll...metal than his previous body as he walked to the ship a strange feiling of pity washed over Diabolus oh...wait..no its gone. 

Part III
The sound of guns firing, Being shot at, Being blown up and then more guns firing echoed through the battleship and despite the large number of heavy weapons being shot at the ship its armour seemed inpenatrable 
and as the ship landed and the warriors deployed the C'tan sliped whispers into his head to try and get him angry "the shot you dog""oh well ill get over it""they attacked your family""well what can you do"
"they put your favourite white socks with the darks in the wash and now their blue""WHAT!?!?!?THOSE BASTARDS!!!!!AAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!" Diabolus charged into combat slaying all in sight, he ate their waffles,
he put their white socks AND Shirts in with the darks! "Heeehehehehehe revenge is sweet" The battle ended the following day with the final space marine being decapitated over a pool of him breatherens blood. Such a
Muderous rampage got the C'tans attention and made him commander of Certus Letum, gave him the Letum maero to weild and bought him a new pair of socks. 

Well there you go for those of you who are still awake I hope you enjoyed it C and C are welcome!


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks pretty good, although I think this should be in the 40k Homebrew Fluff section. He would be interesting to use in a game, that's for sure. His WS and BS need to be 7 or 8 though, he's not even as good as the current SM Chapter Master/Captain.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

6th? I thought it was 2nd or 11th .

6th Primarch is Leman Russ, the Space Wolves Primarch .


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Vaz said:


> 6th? I thought it was 2nd or 11th .
> 
> 6th Primarch is Leman Russ, the Space Wolves Primarch .


I was thinking the same thing, but I wasn't sure, and I don't have my SM codexes handy to thumb through and find out.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm a geek you see, and can remember this off by heart ='(


----------



## Duci (Sep 26, 2008)

the 6th primarch is leman russ 

the missing two are 2 and 11


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I'm a geek you see, and can remember this off by heart ='(


I usually can too, but 4 24oz Irish Car Bombs, 4 shots each of Bushmills Irish Whisky, Grey Goose Vodka, and Aha Toro Blanco Tequila, and 3 long Island Iced Teas fucks me up. lol I'm really slow on the thinking process tonight. But New Years' only comes once a year! :laugh:


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Too complicated for me, simplify him a bit IMO.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Duci said:


> the 6th primarch is leman russ
> 
> the missing two are 2 and 11


Spot on.:victory:


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

okay... 

have a look here for proper primarch rules and packs that are going to be played up in nottingham in an upcoming event

http://www.tempusfugitives.co.uk/index.php?option=com_fireboard&Itemid=67&func=view&id=7386&catid=84 look 4 imperial 2.6 im sure u will find them awesome


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Ooooo! :shok: +Rep for a great find!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks good, although... Marneus Calgar, is more accurate, and he isn't a primarch, I would suggest making him a little better at hand to hand and shooting, and possibly make his strength and toughness better


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

the statline of the primarch is low considering that they could defeat bloodthisters. Id suggest that you uped the stats a bit


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

yea the tempus site is awesome. those in the uk have a look, as the event these guys run are awesome. seriously. nearly 118 places already taken in a little under 48 hours.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Whats tempus?


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

www.tempusfugitives.co.uk 

or look at the link in my 1st reply on the 1st page. they have basically become the campaign organisers at warhammer world in nottingham


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay guys thanks for all the feedback your right he is supposed to be the 11th primarch I got X and V mived up! Also im not a space marine expert so I wasnt sure about exactly what his stats were.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

is there an oficail primarch made by GW that I could base Diabolus's stats of of?


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

not really. the closest thing you will get is from the tempus fugitive site. i believe the guy who organises this event works for gw and was asked to run the event by them. the event always makes white dwarf is played at warhammer world. basically a thumbs up from big gav and the team. i think they did rules for angron in epic but he was a demon prince at that point so i guess it would be no good 4 u sorry. to my knowledge thats the closest they came to making rules for primarchs (him and magnus - also in epic)


----------

